

Ask HN: Bartering for technical services? - goodweeds

Is there a good community or app for bartering technical services? Like "I'll trade 10 hours of consulting for a new mountain bike" or "I'll trade a week of pairing up to help implement chef if you'll spend a week helping me build a small Rails app"?
======
iKnowKungFoo
If there is, I'd like to find it. A friend and coworker's garage would flood
when it rains, so he hired someone to build a drainage trench to deal with it.
The guy he hired started the job, found out that my friend built web sites and
asked if they could trade the trench for a site. My friend got the trench,
plus a new deck for the backyard in exchange for the site.

------
mhusby
I have used <http://www.techscratch.com/> for some help with graphics and
design stuff. Its not exactly this, its mostly for small tasks (1 - 5 hours)
and you get points that you can then spend to get tasks done.

------
jtchang
There is something around here in the Bay Area called the BACE time bank. BACE
is Bay Area Community Exchange: <http://timebank.sfbace.org/>

The code it uses is a fork of oscommerce.

------
davidhansen
None that I know of. But if you find one, I advise you to bear in mind that in
the United States, barter transactions are generally taxable:

<http://www.irs.gov/taxtopics/tc420.html>

~~~
goodweeds
I'm fine with that, but I like the idea of transactions which bypass the
banking system. If I can avoid giving my money to financial middlemen, then
why not?

